# Ft. Pickens Redfish 3-9-14



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

With the shark fishing being at a stand still with these water temp's and while in the process of buying a new home, I promised myself I wouldn't visit the Outcast Sale this weekend. I made it Thursday and Friday without going and Saturday was spent on the beach all day and evening celebrating young Ty's 15th birthday. We must of had 15-20 rods in the sand during the day and there wasn't a single bite until OfcRob landed a nice 40+ Bull Red that evening just before we all left. With the wife out of town for the weekend, I decided to break down and ride over to Outcast and just look around. Long story short, I left Outcast with a new Penn Fierce 7000 and a new 9 ft. surf rod. 
About 45 minutes before sundown, I went over to Ft. Pickens to try breaking in my new buy. I threw out some cut mullet about 25 yards in the gut and right at sundown I see my new 9 ft rod starting to twitch, then all of a sudden...BAM...it's bowed over!!! I grabbed the rod and knew I had something big. About 5-7 minutes later I've landed a nice 38 inch, 26 lb. Bull Red. After a few quick picks with the Iphone, she was released to fight another day.
It's crazy how you can go out and fish all day into the evening and not even get a bite and then go back the next day and catch a nice fish within 30 minutes. Thank's Outcast for the new surf setup!!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice catch, Patrick! . I have a penn fierce 8000 and they are great reels.


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

congrats on the 1 redfish


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Neat story. Way to get the new off!


----------



## fishnfool659 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice redfish! You're so right about the day to day changes of fishing. How much weight have you been tossing at Pickens? Generally I'll use around a 4 ounce pyramid on the beaches...but wasn't sure if more has been better with the tides running in that area. Got 3 new surf rods and a couple of Penn SSV6500's to check out soon. I love the whole Pickens fishing experience. It's truly a gem...the panhandle's treasure trove. Got my daughter (who loves to fish) and other family members ready for some good fishing trips real soon. Way cool! Thanks for the report. Hope you catch many more...


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice !!! Good job bud...glad you were able to redeem yourself lol. And thanks for calling to rub it in my face bahahaha.....see ya....lol


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

pompano67 said:


> Nice !!! Good job bud...glad you were able to redeem yourself lol. And thanks for calling to rub it in my face bahahaha.....see ya....lol


Had to get some payback Neal for all those Speck's you sent me!!!  Seriously though, it was sweet breaking in the new toy!!!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Great way to break in the new combo!!! I hope that got rid of some of the skunk smell from Saturday! UGLY


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Great way to break in the new combo!!! I hope that got rid of some of the skunk smell from Saturday! UGLY


Redemption is the only cure Don!!! :thumbsup:


----------

